# New to showing dogs...



## wnfarms (Jul 3, 2012)

I own a well-bred, double registered Cane Corso puppy, he is considered a working/show quality puppy by his breeder (who is reputable) and after a few months of thinking and doing some good reading on the AKC website and the main local kennel club's site, I have decided to take the dive and see how he does in the show ring. I have shown horses my whole life, and this is my first time owning a dog that is not only show quality, but I am actually in a position both time and financially, where I can show a dog, if I do the handling myself. Boss is now 6 months old, and our goal is the Magnolia Classic, in September. He is doing well in his CGC training (which I am doing myself) but I have no clue where to start with his conformation training- ie stacking him up, proper ring behavior etc. I guess I really need a mentor! When the local kennel club gets back to me, I will take the classes they offer as well, but really need someone to talk to, and who can be a friend and advisor in this new venture. 

Thank you ahead of time for all feedback and information!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I know nothing of showing Cane Corsos (I have shown mastiffs and Bordeauxs) , they are not my breed, but I do show my dogs, and I am always willing to help new exhibitors. There are also a handful of owner handlers on here, other than me that I am sure could answer questions as well.

I do have one question though, is your breeder going to be helping you as well? They would be the first person to go to.

Getting into handling classes is your best bet, but also finding someone near you to mentor you will be a big help, thats why I ask about your breeder as they really should be the one to mentor you.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Yep I second finding a handling class. Most AKC member clubs will have a conformation handling class to get your dog used to being gone over and getting you used to the different ring patterns that a judge will ask you to gait your dog.


----------



## wnfarms (Jul 3, 2012)

My breeder is in the far easy corner of TN so she personally can't help much other than phone/text conversations and isn't familiar with anyone here in Mississippi than could be of help. I have contacted my local kennel club, but they have been extremely slow in responding  same with the Cane Corso parent club as I did contact them first to see if they knew of anyone within a reasonable distance to me.


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

Well I am super far away in Canada but am always willing to help... any question in particular you have. Sometimes watching some videos (westminster is online) and seeing what they are doing can help with getting the general just of it. 

I am trying to remember if there are any breeders in your area that would be able to help out but none have come to mind.

Is your pup from Steph?


----------



## wnfarms (Jul 3, 2012)

Not from Steph directly, but from a lady who has gotten several dogs from her and Steph referred me to her as she didn't have any pups at the time.


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

wnfarms said:


> Not from Steph directly, but from a lady who has gotten several dogs from her and Steph referred me to her as she didn't have any pups at the time.


Ahh okay! Steph is a great girl


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

I have a friend in Mississippi that shows dogs. He uses a handler but is well dialed in to the dog community. I can ask him if he knows of handling classes, etc.


----------



## wnfarms (Jul 3, 2012)

@BlackShadow- yes she is! Just wish she was a tad bit closer lol 

@JohnnyBandit- I contacted the Mississippi State Kennel Club in Jackson over a week ago, was told to look over their website and email the President my contact info, I did and told her exact what classes they offer that I am interested in etc and have yet to hear back from her or the admin that runs their fb page


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

wnfarms said:


> @BlackShadow- yes she is! Just wish she was a tad bit closer lol
> 
> @JohnnyBandit- I contacted the Mississippi State Kennel Club in Jackson over a week ago, was told to look over their website and email the President my contact info, I did and told her exact what classes they offer that I am interested in etc and have yet to hear back from her or the admin that runs their fb page


I'd contact them again. People in most kennel clubs are volunteers, and not always running things as a business. Plus, this is the time of year when people take vacations and such. In the grand scheme of things, a week isn't that much.


----------

